# Need help from a mod.



## Bucksinnc (Mar 29, 2012)

When I posted my thread I didn't think the "infidelity" section was right for me, but it appears I might be underestimating the severity of the situation and it was suggested my thread be moved there.

Here's the link:


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/42943-wife-has-lost-feelings-me-having-emotional-affair.html

Thanks!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Done! Hope that helps.


----------

